# Garza haunting?



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.raysindex.com/2008/04/matt-g ... ation.html

I love where they bring up Joe Mauer's name as possible compensation. Good luck w/ that! :eyeroll: Sounds like they're trying to compare it to buying a used vehicle and not mentioning the tranny was about to go out, but if you read it you will know who to place the blame on IMO.

Thought I'd give you Twins' fans something to chuckle about nonetheless.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Brian McCann for president.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mauer......yeah right.And when Garza comes back off the DL we would get Mauer back????

Not the Twins fault if Garza hid the injury.This will go nowhere.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> Brian McCann for president.....


+1!!! :beer: Does that equal 3 Braves' fans on the site now?? dd: (Might have to move him to Hudson's 1st lady though. With a little more luck from the BP this year compared to last, watch out for this cat!) Absolutely lights out once again tonight! 



> Not the Twins fault if Garza hid the injury.This will go nowhere.


Agreed Ken.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Garza did seem like he had the potential to be a head case. Last year he had problems in spring training listening to the coaches about mixing up his pitches more. Instead he concentrated on winning the final spot in the rotation thinking throwing nothing but fastballs against opposing pinch hitters (AA talent) would look good on his stat sheet. Gardy was on to that one and left him in AAA to start the season. It's no secret Gardy has no time to baby sit head cases in the locker room, Garza can join J.C Romero in that category. :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Brian McCann for president.....
> ...


Absolutely not....was just pleased with his performance that night, and the fact that he's on my fantasy team.

My giants are repeated bed ****ters.....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The Joe Mauer comment is clearly sarcasm. From Gardy's statements on the matter, it seems pretty open and shut.

Greatest. Pitcher. Ever. threw a good game last night. Tough to believe Bonser's ERA right now...2.08?!? Awesome.

Neshek back on track with a 3-up-3-down 8th inning and 2Ks.

Who is this Kubel guy and where did he come from!?!  Lets hope he can keep it going!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

So far the pitching has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> Absolutely not....was just pleased with his performance that night, and the fact that he's on my fantasy team.


Sorry to hear that. :lol: I wish he would've helped you out instead of blowing it in the 9th w/ the bases loaded and down by 1 today. Didn't like that he swung on 1st pitch w/ a new pitcher, but things change when a guy has your number. He gave it a ride and forced Kearns to make a nice game-saving play.

Another starting pitcher down for the count to boot. :eyeroll:

(Now If you just had Smoltz, Hudson, Chipper, and Escobar on your team you'd be doing some serious raking.) :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Neshek back on track with a 3-up-3-down 8th inning and 2Ks.


...or not. Neshek's usual delivery was about a foot higher than normal on all but two pitches in the 8th last night. I don't care who you are, but any pitch thrown any way is hittable when it is right in the wheelhouse. Talk about a miserable ending.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What is going on with "the best bullpen in the majors"?????? :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

djleye said:


> What is going on with "the best bullpen in the majors"?????? :eyeroll:


Lack of bullpen management all the way last night. :soapbox: Gardy must have been tired again. :roll: :soapbox:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....both Geurrere and Neshak were throwing batting practice in the 8th last night.They did the same thing agaist the Whities last week.

Even Roy Smalley showed fastballs right down mainstreet on the post game......that gets nobody out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Was last night an instant replay or was that a different game. Best bullpen in the majors strikes again!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

At least you're not 0-7 in one run games this year! :eyeroll: :******: :eyeroll: :******: :eyeroll: :******:

What a nightmare to the beginning of the season!!!! :x

For a team that's built to win NOW, I really don't like what I'm seeing thus far.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We will be OK......the young pitchers are doing pretty well.The bullpen will come around.I don't think anyone really figured the Twins would be any better than .500 this year.So they are just about on track for that.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

500 ball is a reasonable goal for the Twins this year and then just improve next year.


----------

